# Cement nails



## asimmers (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello all. I am new here. I am doing some work on my front door. The storm door is pulling away from the wood it is attaced to. I found two two inch strips of wood running vertically. Then the fluted molding on top. Here is the question. When_ removed the wood, I found cement nails had been use. My house is brick. How do I safely remove the nails. Really would appreciate some help. Thank you A.Simmers_


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*counter clock wise*

Most cement nails that I have used can be best removed counter clock wise. To pull may bring morter chunk out.


asimmers said:


> Hello all. I am new here. I am doing some work on my front door. The storm door is pulling away from the wood it is attaced to. I found two two inch strips of wood running vertically. Then the fluted molding on top. Here is the question. When_ removed the wood, I found cement nails had been use. My house is brick. How do I safely remove the nails. Really would appreciate some help. Thank you A.Simmers_


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe you could get behind the wood with a sawzall and cut the nails.


----------



## chris_klee (Jan 20, 2008)

the nails are hardened. a sawsall wont work very good. just hit the hail up and down like your bending it and it will either snap off or fall out.

edit:
are the nails thru the door still? i was imagining them by them selves.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not to derail the thread. But hey Block Head... I think more than a few of us on here resemble the remark in your signature!


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site asimmers!
I agree with blockhead. A reciprocating saw will work if you use a bi-metal blade. This approach will cause the least amount of damage to your frame and brick.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Are these cut or fluted masonry nails? Cut nails can be gently tapped back and forth - not up or down - to loosen them. Fluted nails should probably be cut off flush.


----------

